# shock collars



## bfd1032 (Sep 30, 2008)

Well it sounds like I will be getting a couple of beagle puppys in May. But now I need collars " deer":rant: Does anybody have ideas on different brands. I will spend the money for a good one but there seem to be so many out there and do I really need one with a 2 mile range. Thanks


----------



## kozlov1 (Feb 22, 2006)

Tri onics or something like that worked fine for me.


----------



## cj. (Oct 8, 2005)

If you want to do it right, get a tritronics and do not turn back.

If you're using it on beagles, I'd say get the classic 70. It's pretty much the same thing as the trashbreaker, except the 70 is 1 mile, and trashbreaker 2 mile. I will say this, my trashbreaker is NOT gettting 2 miles, but I cannot hear the hounds past 1/2-3/4 miles, so does it really matter?


----------



## sixft4par (Apr 1, 2008)

Save your money and get the tritronics classic or trashbreaker. I have had the trashbreaker for two years and love it. It is great to have the confidence in the range.....I have used it out to a mile or so. SOmetimes its hard to tell a deer race from a rabbit race on good scenting days. I would look at the collar clinic website....just google collar clinic and see if you can get a refubished one. The one I bought was refurbished and I have had zero issues with it. If you are running two dogs I would get two collars and the expandable unit. It is costly but if you divide it out by the life of the dog and the peace of mind its well worth it. Good luck getting the pups started....they should be ready to run some next season!


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

Tri Tronics and one with the tone option, i have a recon clasic 70 from the collar clinic with hevy use on both cooners and beagles with no problems


----------



## flyfish (Dec 4, 2001)

micooner said:


> Tri Tronics and one with the tone option, i have a recon clasic 70 from the collar clinic with hevy use on both cooners and beagles with no problems


The tone option comes in handy for locaating, you know where they are when barking, sometimes harder to find if quiet.


----------



## eino (Jun 19, 2003)

I agree about the tone button. I've heard some people use it as a warning for the dog. I only use mine to call the dog back. My beagle does not reqiure a shock collar, but I have a cur dog that will hunt pretty deep for **** and squirrel, so the tone helps to not keep hollering to get the dog to come in.

Ed


----------



## jmlaport (Mar 15, 2007)

I have been using the Sportdog hound hunter for almost 3 years and I really like it. I have never used tritronics so I can't comment on that but for the price sportdog was it for me. As far as range prob don't need 2 miles. I like to have them within hearing when I zap em. Just my .02.


----------



## upperlimits (Jan 15, 2008)

I have the tri-tronic field 70 6 dog,and like it alot. although I think the older field 70`s had a little bit more bite to them.


----------



## chris lewitt (Oct 24, 2008)

Sport dog for me. Never had a problem with it, 1.5 mile range. with warning tone. A few years ago someone took the collar off, so I called to get a replacement. They sent one out for no charge.


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

Just wanted to make it clear,,I condition my beagles to come in when toned. That way on a windy day they dont need to hear me...Had an older dog that liked to silent trail either a fox or coyote maybe both, once toned conditioned no more problems...


----------



## FMann (May 12, 2007)

I had the field 70 tritronics and loved it till they quit making it. When I went to a 2 dog system I had to switch to the clasic 70 and it has been great. They say it will reach out to 2 miles, I don't know never had to test that but my uncle bought a colar that was rated for 500 yards (bird dogs) and he found out why you want the 2 mile range when his dog got on a deer and went acrossed the field. He had the colar on mideum and that dog never even felt the colar. 3 hours later he finely got his dog back. You don't want to have to find out the hard way the limits of your colars effective range but make sure you have 1 that will travel if needed. Just my .02 cents worth. 

Do your self a favor and get a tritronics system.


----------



## sharodhunter1226 (Sep 29, 2008)

Which ever system you go with check out the collar clinic(collarclinic.com). You can get a new set or reconditioned at a great price and warrenty.


----------



## bfd1032 (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for all the Help. I'am sure I will be asking for more help when I get the puppy's


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2006)

I posted a set in the classifieds if your still looking, a two collar set with the tone locator, made by dogtra, one of the best IMO.Good luck with the pups.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

I had a Tritronics (not sure which model) for my stuborn Weimaraner. It worked for her. I got the one with the corrective tone, the "tick" momentary shock and the continuous shock. Had like 10 levels as I remember.

I always started with the tone before going to the shock. After about a week all it took was the tone and only had to shock her like one or two times after that initial week.

Worked very well and was very durable. Also works on your buddies Al'a Jackass! LMAO that thing hurt on 10!

The one time that I had to send it in to get fixed (ran over the remote with my truck, :smile-mad) they were very quick on the turn around and very minimal on the cost for the new remote and programing.

Hope this helps

J-


----------

